# New Snow Goose Calls KO Calls



## bloodsports (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey guys I just wanted to share my buddy's new Snow Goose Calls. These calls are a real game changer. Check out their Facebook page for videos and sound clips.

https://www.facebook.com/KOOutdoorsLLC/

About KO Outdoors

California born. Made in the USA. Stefan Orebo and Brian Keller are using their years of hunting expertise to develop an outdoor hunting line. Their debut products features goose calls with their YAYA CALL line. The YAYA CALL line includes Traffic Control, Adults Only, and Roscoe. 
Traffic Control is a metal reed call that is designed to be used in a high low routine when calling. It can also be used to murmur. 
Adults Only is a traditional mylar reed snow goose call with exceptional volume. 
Roscoe is a Ross Goose call that has a short, high tone vark.
All three calls are available for purchase. Our website is currently under construction. Please message us for any inquires or with any questions you may have! 
Thanks for the support!


----------

